
Ask HN: Pick an amazing example of Web Design? - Jaruzel
If you had to pick an amazing example of web design (that isn&#x27;t your own work), what would it be and why?
======
gadders
www.lingscars.com

There is a lot of method to her madness.

~~~
danieka
If I remember correctly the design weeds out those who are just browsing and
only those who are actually intent on buying a car bothers to filter through
the noise.

Ryanair's previous web page was hideous in it's own way. I've heard that it
was purposefully designed to meet the viewers expectations of a budget
airline.

